# [NWN] EN World NWN Character's list



## valn (Aug 25, 2004)

I have been wondering how many people are playing on the EN World server. I'm sure there are many regulars I haven't met, simply because we play at different times. So I thought about starting this thread. Perhaps it can also help with the formation of adventuring party.

Simply post your character's name, race, sex, class and level. You can add other details if you want. I've put some things under a spoiler tag, for those of you that don't want to find out anything OOC. If some of you have formed a party with a name, it'd be nice to know too.

I'll update this post as I get the info. I'll also do a breakdown of races, classes and levels. Thanks!

-------------------------------------------------------
Disclaimer:To the new players, this is not a comprehensive list of all the players on the server, just those who have posted on this thread. So _please_ don't think there are no low-level characters, because there are many!!
-------------------------------------------------------


1. Player: valn
Character: Kebur Brunn
Race: male dwarf
Class/level: Cleric 22 (Go Epic!!   )
Title: scholar-priest of Moradin
Playing time: Usually after 8-9pm EST
Worst ennemies so far: Drow party, Cave Trolls and that Shadow Dragon. But the absolute worst: LAAAAAAAAG!   
Funniest moment: Talking with the Justice League over by the town's lake, then next thing I knew, the whole town's NPCs were attacking me. I ended up in jail and in the end, Morrus had to kill me to reset the factions!   
Waiting for: Improved Combat Casting, more Epic spells and perhaps adventuring with Elendiel.

2. Player: Henry
Character: Henryk Nerwold
Race: male Halfling
Class/level: Wizard 15
Title: Seeker of dark magics for the public good
Playing time: 11pm to 2 am Eastern (Standard or Daylight) Time
Worst enemies so far: Damned Orcs!
Funniest moment: Running from Piratecat, who looked like he was attacking me, but really just wanted to welcome me to town. 

3. Player: Ankh-Morpork Guard
Character: Jyren BlueIce
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Cleric 3
Title: Disliker of Mages(especially Pielorinho)
Playing time: 7PM to 1AM GMT
Worst enemies so far: Stupid...Orcs
Funniest moment: Being killed by the oh so great tree Guardian who decided that I should die WITH the bats

4. Player: Dark Jezter
Character: Ghimlan Hammerclash
Race: Male Dwarf
Class/Level: Paladin 7
Title: Paladin of Moradin
Playing time: Varies
Worst enemies so far: Goblins with crossbows
Funniest moment: Getting chased into town by a bear and being killed by it... twice.

5. Player: Asmo
Character: Bognar Balden
Race:Male Dwarf
Class/lvl: fight10/Champion of Torm 12 (22)
Title: Champion of Torm
Playing time:Eurotime- evenings and weekends
Worst enemy so far: Archemlis the Betrayer
Funniest moment so far: a merry night at the Tavern with Elendiel and Angcuru!

6. Player: Angcuru
Character Name: Angcuru Ioniel
Race: Male "Human"
Class: Fighter 14 Rogue 4 Weapon Master 7 (25)
Title: Keeper of Change
Playing Time Range: Weekdays 6pm-12pm Weekends 11am-2am
Worst Enemy So Far: Drow House Weapon Masters. *shudder*
Funniest/Coolest Moment so far: Was running around in the woods with Chazman killing sword spiders, having an easy time of it. I said out loud, "I sure would like to fight something tougher and more rewarding!". Then out of nowhere pops a Drow Battle Spider, Which proceeded to fillet Chazman and myself. Later killed the bug, but that was still mighty unpleasant!

7. Player: Chaz
Character: Chazman of the Jade Path
Race: Male HalfElf
Class/level: Monk 25
Title: Follower of the Jade Path Temple Way
Playing time: Whenever I can, as much as I can, and sometimes even when I cant... central time  
Worst enemies so far: A pair of Drow Assasin Mages (I was a cinderblock in seconds)
Funniest moment: Helping a new char just west of town(I was only like 4th I think) in the fire beetle area, we were going up the hill when BAM! multiple Elder Elementals attacked us... well great heros that we were, we ran screeming like frightened school girls. And died by the 2nd step. Upon resurrecting in town one of the Gods of fate appeared and wispered to us... oops sorry.  It was hallarious. I almost was in tears laughing from the sight of it.... guess you had to be there.  

8. Player: Elendiel
Character: Elendiel
Race: Male Human
Class/Level: Paladin 20/ Rogue 8 (28)
Title: Paladin of Lathander
Playing time: Varies (alternatively: Always)
Worst enemies so far: Drow clerics! Drow clerics! Frigging drow clerics!
Funniest moment: Accidentally putting on a stripper's uniform instead of a paladin's tunic -- and in front of my buddy Bognar the Dwarf. 

9. Player: Olgar Shiverstone
Character: Olgar Shiverstone
Race: Male Dwarf
Class/Level: Ranger 2 Barbarian 2 Rogue 2 (6)
Title: 
Playing time:
Worst enemies so far: (Bugbears' Fortress?)
Funniest moment: 

10. Player: Angcuru
Character: Aeare Lissilammen
Race: Female Elf
Class/Level: Wizard 7
Title: It's 10 O'Clock, Do You Know Where Your Courage Is?
Playing time: See Angcuru Ioniel
Worst enemies so far: Fire Beetles. Yep, she's that weak.
Funniest moment: Getting hit from behind by a Beetle that just faded in, critical hit, for about 30 damage, which dropped me to -17. 

11. Player: Elendiel
Character: Brak
Race: male dwarf
Class/level: Barbarian 12/Rogue 2 (14)
Title: Uh, what's that, like?
Playing time: See Elendiel
Worst ennemies so far: Orcsies!
Funniest moment: Tonight, seeing a motley crew of Kebur, Aeare, Henryk and I storm through the upper Nether cave escorted by an even motleyer (yes, Brak would say that) menagerie of familiars and conjured beasts -- including a pesky pseudodragon with the foulest mouth ever, a gigantic dire bear, a panther and various dire spiders -- and just *breezing* through hordes of relatively powerful undead (zombie warriors and wights).

12. Player: Brutoss
Character: Ash Reef
Race: Male Wood Elf
Class/level: Barbarian 7, Bard 2, Dragon Disciple 2 (11)
Title: who needs titles?
Playing time: Usually about 16:00 to 20:00 GMT.
Worst enemies so far: The leader of the stink bugs - you can't run away!
Funniest moment: Being transported to the land of the Fey by the Rowan tree in town - I still don't know how that happened.

13. Player: J-Buzz
Character: Fino Davis
Race: Human Male
Class/Level: Rogue 3/Fighter 1
Title: Convict Number 38593
Worst Enemies so far: Those Orcs with the poison arrows.
Funniest Moment: Was killing beatles, and had one left so I pull out my trusty rapier, and short sword, and the dam thing got a critical (or max damage not sure) and killed me. I stabilized, and when I stood up it killed me again before I could drink a potion.

14. Player: Chaz
Character: Kell Aura
Race: Halfelven Male (related to Chazman???)
Class/Level: Sorcerer 18
Title:
Worst Enemies so far: Rats gave me hell at first...  
Funniest Moment: Playing around with my pet pseddodragon... you had to be there 

15. Player: MustrumRidcully
Character: Mathaeus Anasazi
Race: Human Male 
Class/Level: Barbarian 2
Worst Enemies so far: Skeletons, mostly because I seem always to run into 4 (2 pairs) ...

16. Player: Neko_Ali
Character: Alielle Neko
Race: female elf
Class/level: Ranger 2
Title: Hunter
Playing time: Whenever I have time
Worst enemies so far: Darn quicklings
Funniest moment: Logging onto the server the second time in the dock area and having do dodge meteor swarms falling all over the place. But not in town oddly enough... I still don't know what that was about, I just logged in, then a giant flaming rock bigger than me landing right in front of me...

17. Player: Celia_Gyweth
Character: Celia Gyweth
Race: Female Elf
Class/level: Wizard 18/Fighter 1 (19)
Playing time: Usually after 8-9pm EST USA Time
Worst ennemies so far: Scimitars! Had it not been for a incredibly brave Brak, and other party members, I'd would have gone to the dark side for sure.
Funniest moments: Making remarks to various players that end up sounding downright sexy without meaning to. But it's fun to watch them blush.
Waiting for: Level 20, a house, and finding if it's worth creating a Crafters Guild.

18. Player: Qaballa
Character: Torgrin Auflame
Race: Male Dwarf
Class/Level: Fighter 7
Title: Weeny and clueless
Playing time: Varies
Worst enemies so far: Undead, always the undead 
Funniest moment:

19. Player: youspoonybard
Character: Morrow Eldsmith
Race: Male Human (???)
Class/Level: Fighter 9/Barbarian 2/Weapon Master (Scythe) 10 (21)
Title: 
Playing time: 
Worst enemies so far: 
Funniest moment:

20. Player: dream66_
Character: Channita Borina
Race: Human
Class: Druid 12
Title: Girl with the Zoo, Wooden Bear
Playing Time: Completely Random

21. Player: Arithir
Character: Brand of the Woods
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Druid 5/Monk 6/Shifter 3 (lvl 14)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: hmm.. brands not been hugely far but worst in terms of most annoying as opposed to most dangerous I would say Stink Beetles because its about the only saving throw this character ever fails consistently 
Funniest moments: Gaining Horrible Yellow Monk Armour and then realising at that time there was no Dye merchant...sometimes its better to be naked than look like a lemon with legs.
Waiting for: Picking up shifter.. I love things that let me change forms!!

22. Player: Arithir
Character: Selene Moonstar
Race: Female Elf (moon)
Class/level: Bard 5 / Ranger 4/ Arcane Archer 2 (11)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: most things as although I can hit most things with an annoying 1-8+1 damage from my arrows sometimes it takes a while to wear things down 
Funniest moments: none
Waiting for: Picking up Arcane Archer and finally doing some real damage!

23. Player: Arithir
Character: Malagant Blackwych
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Wizard 7/Pale Master 6 (13)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: those horrible Skeletons that pop up en masse in Rift Canyon, although I lived they killed my companion.. very annoying.
Funniest moments: none, hes evil he smites funny people 
Waiting for: Epic Spells , a tower, some apprentices to turn into frogs... and vast amounts of POWER! mwuhahahaha.. 

24. Player: Arithir
Character: Lilly the Orphan
Race: Female (Halfling) Human Child
Class/level: Bard 2/Cleric 1
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: Everyone and things thats scary shes a child for pities sake!
Funniest moments: none so far.
Waiting for: Growing up !

25. Player: Arithir
Character: Avatar
Race: Male (Human) Inevitable
Class/level: Fighter 8/Weapon Master(bastard sword) 3  (11)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: anything evil.. it must be vanquished... for I am the sword in the service of light and all darkness shall be swept away before my might.
Funniest moments: none
Waiting for: Ascendance

26. Player: Qaballa
Character: Elegance
Race: Female Half Orc
Class/level: Monk 15
Title: Neophyte of the Ancient Art of Smack-in-Chops
Playing time: Same as fatso
Worst enemies so far: gah those bloomin dancing scims, grrrrrrr
Funniest moments: Falling asleep on the job
Waiting for: Next level, always next

27. Player: J-Buzz
Character:Lindy Davis
Race: Human Male
Class/Level: Rogue 7/Fighter 3 (10)
Title: Convict Number 38594
Playing Time: CST Evenings and Weekends.
Worst Enemies so far: Bugbears and scimatars.
Funniest Moment: Adventuring with Mr. Sloop, he says the darnest things.

28. Player: Nifft
Character: Nifft the Ephisonite 
Race: Human Male (?)
Class/Level:Rogue 5/Fighter 4/Champion of Torm 4 (lvl 13)
Title:
Playing Time:
Worst Enemies so far:
Funniest Moment:

29. Player: Nekrimah
Character: Thrar Fenthur
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Wizard 5
Title: Delivered by the Silent Lord
Playing time: Various, CET
Worst enemies: Cave Infesting Teenage Mutant Fire Beetles.
Funniest moment: No hilarious moments yet.
Waiting for: True and Pure Power

30. Player: Arithir
Character: Azrael Darkblighter
Race: Male Tiefling (cant be missed in all black and has bat wings)
Class/level: Rogue 5/Assassin 4/Blackguard 1 (10)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: goodness and light..it is a blemish up world
Funniest moments: Setting traps to kill beetles and inadvertantly killing a happy little dwarf who came wandering by... of course I rasied him and gave him some coin to help him out.. but I think at the time he was a little bit shell shocked. 
Waiting for: Picking up Blackguard to complete the evil triad of classes...

31. Player: Arithir
Character: Deekin Scalesinger
Race: Male Kobold
Class/level: Bard 7/ Dragon Disciple 4 (11)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: Deekin not have enemies...deekin enlightened kobold...he like EVERYONE!!!!
Funniest moments: Everyones comments when they first saw a kobold walk into town....priceless 
Waiting for: Picking up Dragon Disciple so the kobold can truely unlock the secrets of his Draconic ancestors.

31. Player: Arithir
Character: Seraphim
Race: Female Aasimar (cant be missed silver armour, white hair, red cloak and glorious white angelic wings)
Class/level: Paladin 5 / Cleric 5 (10)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: all who turn away from the light....pray for them, cry for them, forgive them....then vanquish them so that their evil can no longer take its toll from the innocent and good of the land.
Funniest moments: The reactions of people seeing her wings... lots of wow and ooo's  
Waiting for: Everyone to realise they are never truely alone when a child of the Celestial Host walks among them.

32. Player: youspoonybard (well, youspoonybard2 so when my comp is fixed I can play both chars simulanteously with my fianceé)
Character: Maespring Twiddlefingers
Race: Female Gnome (NOT A HALFLING)
Class/level: Wizard 24
Title: Just a supportive little wife.
Playing time: Ugh. Too much.
Worst enemies so far: Dracoliches. I think they hate me too; I've destroyed two of 'em : )
Funniest moments: Cracking jokes with Fal, Celia, and others. "Who wouldn't want to watch Celia rest?" : ) 
Waiting for: Hellball, 50 Int, and killing those bastards in the Drow City.

33. Player: Chazman
Character: Stikum IndeeBak
Race: Male Dwarf
Class/level: Rogue 19
Title: 
Playing time: Same as Chaz
Worst enemies so far: 
Funniest moments: 
Waiting for: 

34. Player: Elendiel
Character: Falruel 
Race: Human Male
Class/level: Ranger 18/ Druid 3 (21)
Title: the Double Weapons Freak
Playing time: Way, way too much.
Worst enemies so far: Vecna. I kid you not. Maespring and I just ran. Fast.
Funniest moments: "Uh, Mae?" "Yes, what?" "Isn't that a dracolich standing behind you?" Then Mae turns around and slays it with *one* spell.
Waiting for: Zen Archery, baby.

35. Player: Elendiel
Character: Venorael Feille
Race: Elf male
Class/level: Wizard 12
Title: Just Call Me Ven
Playing time: Way, way too much.
Worst enemies so far: New, improved, HUGE green dragon (never saw his upper torso)
Funniest moment: Flirting with Elegance
Waiting for: Zen Archery, baby.

36. Player: NPC
Character: Leonidas Ulmm
Race: Dwarf male
Class/level: Fighter 8/Weapon Master 9 (17)
Title: The Scythemaster
Playing time: More than one.
Worst enemies so far: Iron Golem, Floating Scimitars, locked chests.
Funniest moment: Maespring literally running circles around our group while we were talking.
Waiting for: Devastating Critical.

37. Player: TheStiegler
Character: Barak Shimeral
Race: Elf male
Class/level: Fighter 5/Wizard 2/Arcane Archer 7 (14)
Title: The Greatest Archer This World Has Ever Known (in training)
Playing time: Evenings and possibly weekends (US Eastern time)
Worst enemies so far: Those animated weapons. I couldn't hit them unless I got a crit...and then I couldn't get through the damage resistance!
Funniest moment: Standing around when two groups of four Hook Horrors each spawn surrounding me. Hey, that's not funny! How about going through the emotes with Deekin...yeah, that's funnier.
Waiting for: Being the highest level Arcane Archer on the server. Selene, I'm coming for you!

38. Player: youspoonybard
Character: Phynetra Tarel
Race: Elf female
Class/level: Bard 16/Arcane Archer 6 (22)
Title: The Lady in Red
Playing time: Probably all day.
Worst enemies so far: Nothing, really. MWA HA HA HA HA!
Funniest moment: Slaying numerous spawned dragons. Shoot shoot shoot!
Waiting for: My 17th bard level (at level 40)


EDIT: updated. Thanks guys! Keep it coming!
You know, I really like the _funniest moment _bit. It made me think of other good moments. I started an EN World NWN Game moments thread. Check it out!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2004)

There are about 40 characters in the server vault so far, although I doubt that they are all regulary playing.


----------



## Henry (Aug 25, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> 1. Player:Henry
> Character: Henryk Nerwold
> Race: male Halfling
> Class/level: Wizard 5
> ...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 25, 2004)

1. Player: Ankh-Morpork Guard
Character: Jyren BlueIce
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Cleric 3
Title: Disliker of Mages(especially Pielorinho)
Playing time: 7PM to 1AM GMT
Worst enemies so far: Stupid...Orcs
Funniest moment: Being killed by the oh so great tree Guardian who decided that I should die WITH the bats


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 25, 2004)

1. Player:  Dark Jezter
Character:  Ghimlan Hammerclash
Race: Male Dwarf
Class/Level: Paladin 4
Title: Paladin of Moradin
Playing time:  Varies
Worst enemies so far:  Goblins with crossbows
Funniest moment:  Getting chased into town by a bear and being killed by it... twice.


----------



## Asmo (Aug 25, 2004)

1.Player: Asmo
Character: Bognar Balden
Race:Male Dwarf
Class/lvl: fight7/Champion of Torm 7
Title:Champion of Torm
Playing time:Eurotime- evenings and weekends
Worst enemy so far: Archemlis the Betrayer
Funniest moment so far: a merry night at the Tavern with Elendiel and Angcuru!


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 26, 2004)

Player: Angcuru
Character Name: Angcuru Ioniel
Race: Male "Human"
Class: Fighter 6 Rogue 3
Title: Keeper of Change
Playing Time Range: Weekdays 6pm-12pm Weekends 11am-2am
Worst Enemy So Far: Ogre Leader Type Person Thingy   
Funniest/Coolest Moment so far: Making some major revelations to Elendiel and Bognar in Morrus' Tavern late one night.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 26, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Title: Keeper of Change




Does that mean I can get quarters from your character if all I've got are bills?


----------



## Chaz (Aug 26, 2004)

1. Player:Chaz
Character: Chazman of the Jade Path
Race: Male HalfElf
Class/level: Monk aprox 12
Title: Follower of the Jade Path Temple Way
Playing time: Whenever I can, as much as I can, and sometimes even when I cant... central time   
Worst enemies so far: A pair of Drow Assasin Mages (I was a cinderblock in seconds)
Funniest moment: Helping a new char just west of town(I was only like 4th I think) in the fire beetle area, we were going up the hill when BAM! multiple Elder Elementals attacked us... well great heros that we were, we ran screeming like frightened school girls. And died by the 2nd step. Upon resurrecting in town one of the Gods of fate appeared and wispered to us... oops sorry.    It was hallarious. I almost was in tears laughing from the sight of it.... guess you had to be there.


----------



## valn (Aug 26, 2004)

> Funniest moment: Getting chased into town by a bear and being killed by it... twice.




*Jetzer*, I remember that bear so well! When I saw it was _near death_, I figured I could move to melee to finish him off quicker. Then it killed me in one swipe!

*Hard-learned lesson #1:* It ain't over 'til the bear is dead!






> Worst enemy so far: Archemlis the Betrayer




*Asmo*, it's funny how this name sounds to me like it's right off from PirateCat's StoryHour!!! Somehow, I'm not looking too forward to meeting him...


To *everyone*, thanks guys! Keep it coming. And when you level-up, post here so that I can find it more easily. (If you just update your original post, I might miss it.)

Now, some of you HAVE to slow down!!! Or I'll start feeling like a low-level again, darn it!


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 26, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Does that mean I can get quarters from your character if all I've got are bills?



  No, ask Elendiel or Bognar for the details.


----------



## Elendiel (Aug 27, 2004)

1. Player: Elendiel
Character: Elendiel
Race: Male Human
Class/Level: Paladin 17
Title: Paladin of Lathander
Playing time: Varies (alternatively: Always)
Worst enemies so far: Living statue, and two dragons (one a Cesspool Dragon -- don't ask)
Funniest moment: Accidentally putting on a stripper's uniform instead of a paladin's tunic -- and in front of my buddy Bognar the Dwarf.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2004)

Elendiel and Bognar are fascinating to watch - it's almost like a movie.  Their friendship brings a tear to my eye 

Yesterday was a great example of this - they attacked an encampment of giants.  Unfortunately, Elendiel went down quite quickly due to the presence of several giant shamans, and Bognar was left on his own.  Bognar continued fighting an epic battle for nearly 5 full minutes after that, and eventually slew all the giants - then staggered up to the body of his dead friend, pulled out a raise dead scroll and brought him back to life.  Elendiel's first words on being raised were "You were magnificent!"

Watching the two of them discuss tactics and try out different strategies on powerful opponents is a joy.  Although, I must say, they are hard to challenge!


----------



## valn (Aug 27, 2004)

Elendiel said:
			
		

> Playing time: Varies (alternatively: Always)




That does seem to be the case!   
Not that I mind, it's always fun when you're around.



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Elendiel and Bognar are fascinating to watch - it's almost like a movie. (...) Watching the two of them discuss tactics and try out different strategies on powerful opponents is a joy. Although, I must say, they are hard to challenge!




Morrus, you should have the merchants sell tickets! I'd buy about a dozen!


----------



## Elendiel (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, folks. We're having a blast, so I guess it shows.

Valn, could you please upgrade me just a mite? I gained a level without looking tonight. (No, really. I was crafting difficult bows, was close to a new level anyway, went someplace, was attacked, defended myself, and bam! Level 18.)

(Sorry, Bognar.   )

Pierre-Paul, aka Elendiel


----------



## Asmo (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes, it´s been a blast for sure. I normally play single player most of the time, but when the idea of an NWN EN World server come to life I couldn´t resist the temptation   
I think it´s working wounderful so far: lots of nice people, good and exciting quests, great areas and of course Morrus that keeps everything together!
He´s the man!
Argh! I´ve told you to stay away from those bows, Elendiel   
Valn, you can update me if you want to: I´m a fight 7 / Champ. of Torm 9 now.
I would like to take this moment to welcome both Elendiel and Valn to EnWorld. Please feel free to browse the other forums and read and post!
This is a great place with lots of knowledge and warm, generous people!
Once more, welcome onboard!

Asmo


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 28, 2004)

Updateyness to the stats:  Now Fighter 8 Rogue 3

Funniest Moment:  Was running around in the woods with Chazman killing sword spiders, having an easy time of it.  I said out loud, "I sure would like to fight something tougher and more rewarding!".  Then out of nowhere pops a Drow Battle Spider, Which proceeded to fillet Chazman and myself.  Later killed the bug, but that was still mighty unpleasant!

Worst Enemy Fought:  Surprise attack by Drow Battle Spider!


----------



## valn (Aug 28, 2004)

Asmo said:
			
		

> Yes, it´s been a blast for sure. I normally play single player most of the time, but when the idea of an NWN EN World server come to life I couldn´t resist the temptation
> I think it´s working wounderful so far: lots of nice people, good and exciting quests, great areas and of course Morrus that keeps everything together!
> He´s the man!




I couldn't agree more!!!!! A big round of applause for Morrus, and also to all the great players!!!   



			
				Asmo said:
			
		

> I would like to take this moment to welcome both Elendiel and Valn to EnWorld. Please feel free to browse the other forums and read and post! This is a great place with lots of knowledge and warm, generous people!
> Once more, welcome onboard!




Thanks for the warm welcome, Asmo. Actually, I discovered EN World during the WotC setting search, when I followed a link from their forums. I've been around ever since, and during most of it, I've been checking EN World practically everyday. I've spent literally hours devouring some StoryHours (notably, PirateCat's, Destan's and Seasong's, none of which I've catched up with so far).

I had never posted more than a handful of posts, mostly because I didn't feel like I had much to contribute. Now I'm trying to make up for it!


----------



## valn (Aug 28, 2004)

*Updated*

Okay, here are the updates I made (in order):

myself (level 8; yeah!  )
Henryk (lvl 7; took the liberty to update)
Bognar (lvl 16)
Angcuru (lvl 11 & new bits)
Chazman (lvl 14; took the liberty to update)
Elendiel (lvl 18; time to think about those Epic Feats!!  )

Check to see if everything is in order.
Good luck in the Quest!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 29, 2004)

Boy, go away for a week and everyone becomes rich and famous!

- Olgar (Rgr2/Brb2/Rog1)


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 29, 2004)

Angcuru - Fighter 10 Rogue 4 Weapon Master 1


----------



## Elendiel (Aug 29, 2004)

Both Bognar and myself, while deep within the bowels of a dark temple, have made a new level today. So I'm now a Pal15/Rog4 (I was misinforming everybody up till now by pretending I was only a paladin, my mistake).   

And yes, Valn, I *am* thinking of Epic feats.

Pierre-Paul, aka Elendiel


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2004)

Player: Angcuru
Character: Aeare  Lissilammen
Race: Female Elf
Class/Level: Wizard 3
Title: It's 10 O'Clock, Do You Know Where Your Courage Is?
Playing time: See Angcuru Ioniel
Worst enemies so far: Fire Beetles.  Yep, she's that weak.
Funniest moment: Getting hit from behind by a Beetle that just faded in, critical hit, for about 30 damage, which dropped me to -17.   

So I decided to try playing a stereotypical froo-froo scaredy elf wizard lady.  She had good reason to be scared.     Weaker than a wet kitten.


----------



## valn (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks like this was a good week-end for many of us!!   
I made it to level 9 and cast my very first Raise Dead spell (on Henryk).




			
				Elendiel said:
			
		

> So I'm now a Pal15/Rog4 (I was misinforming everybody up till now by pretending I was only a paladin, my mistake).




Well, I wrote what you posted. I thought maybe you were ashamed of your roguish side or something. 
Although anyone using the PCScrying device could see it...
Congratulations! We *have* to organize a party for your 20th level!!!

Updated:
Kebur (level 9)
Henryk (level 9, took liberty to update)
Ghimlan (level 7; took liberty to update)
Angcuru (level 15! You gained many levels this week-end!! "_Well Done!_")
Elendiel (level 19)
What class did Bognar advance in??
Olgar (level 6)
Aeare Lissilammen (level 3)
I adventured with many PCs, should have taken notes about their characters.

*Morrus*, looks like Henryk and I should get to level 10 this week. This'll mean more housebuilding. 

But isn't it getting a little crowded?...


----------



## Elendiel (Sep 1, 2004)

Time to introduce my other character, I guess...

Player: Elendiel
Character: Brak
Race: male dwarf
Class/level: Barbarian 6/Rogue 1
Title: Uh, what's that, like?
Playing time: See Elendiel
Worst ennemies so far: Orcsies!
Funniest moment: Tonight, seeing a motley crew of Kebur, Aeare, Henryk and I storm through the upper Nether cave escorted by an even motleyer (yes, Brak would say that) menagerie of familiars and conjured beasts -- including a pesky pseudodragon with the foulest mouth ever, a gigantic dire bear, a panther and various dire spiders -- and just *breezing* through hordes of relatively powerful undead (zombie warriors and wights).

I should add that, after that marathon, Kebur is now level 10, Aeare level 7, and I think Henryk levelled up too.

Pierre-Paul, aka Ebraklendiel or something, uh


----------



## valn (Sep 1, 2004)

Updated: 
Kebur (lvl 10; plus new ennemies)
Henryk (lvl 10; hope that's right)
Chazman (lvl 16; I think)
Aeare (lvl 7)
Brak (added all info)

You'll notice also that Elendiel's and Angcuru's *new* characters have pretty much caught up with Kebur! I thought I played too much, but compared to those two, I don't play enough! How many hours per week (or even day) do you actually play?!?   
But still, it's nice to adventure together. And yes, we made a good group. With Henryk on the first part of the expedition, the party bar on the right was full!! Spellcasters have a large entourage, I suppose...


----------



## J-Buzz (Sep 1, 2004)

1.Player:J-Buzz
Character:Fino Davis
Race:Human Male
Class/Level:Rogue 3/Fighter 1
Title:Convict Number 38593
Worst Enemies so far:Those Orcs with the poison arrows.
Funniest Moment:Was killing beatles, and had one left so I pull out my trusty rapier, and short sword, and the dam thing got a critical (or max damage not sure) and killed me.  I stabilized, and when I stood up it killed me again before I could drink a potion.


----------



## Asmo (Sep 2, 2004)

Status update: Bognar is now fight8/Champion of Torm 10.

Asmo


----------



## valn (Sep 2, 2004)

Updated:

Bognar (lvl 18!)
Fino (added all info, thanks!)
Elendiel (lvl 20!!!!)

A big round of applause for Elendiel, the first to reach level 20!   
Looks like Bognar will be next...


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 3, 2004)

While Angcuru may be able to tear through his enemies very quickly, they don't seem to have much trouble doing the same to him.     Hence, I haven't gotten much in the way of exp since i gained lvl 15.  Stupid death taking away my exp....


----------



## Brutoss (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been playing lots and having fun.  I've found working as a group generally more rewarding than going solo, but sometimes I just want to concentrate on crafting things.

Character: Ash Reef
Race: Male Wood Elf
Class/level: Barbarian 7
Title: who needs titles?
Playing time: Usually about 16:00 to 20:00 GMT.
Worst enemies so far: The leader of the stink bugs - you can't run away!
Funniest moment: Being transported to the land of the Fey by the Rowan tree in town - I still don't know how that happened.

As a suggestion, can we get some trash bins around town?  Sometimes I have stuff in my inventory that I don't want and none of the shopkeepers will buy, so I end up dropping it someplace, which just clogs up the server till the next reboot.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Valn, I think you said you wanted me to update you as to Chazman's lev... and also here is my new(well new-ish) Char. Chazman is like 17 now i believe.

New char...

Player:Chaz
Character:Kell Aura
Race:Halfelven Male (related to Chazman???)
Class/Level:Sorcerer 8
Title:
Worst Enemies so far:Rats gave me hell at first...   
Funniest Moment: Playing around with my pet psuedodragon... you had to be there


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 3, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> While Angcuru may be able to tear through his enemies very quickly, they don't seem to have much trouble doing the same to him.     Hence, I haven't gotten much in the way of exp since i gained lvl 15.  Stupid death taking away my exp....



Oh, so it´s not just only a Problem for 2nd level Barbarians? 

I`d like to play a bit more, but alone, it´s a bit... boring and sometimes even futile. Unfortunately, most other players seem to play outside my time ... :-/

Player: MustrumRidcully
Character:Mathaeus Anasazi
Race:Human Male 
Class/Level:Barbarian 2
Worst Enemies so far: Skeletons, mostly because I seem always to run into 4 (2 pairs) ...


----------



## valn (Sep 3, 2004)

Funny, my previous update didn't get posted. Oh well,

Updated:
Bognar (lvl 18)
Elendiel (lvl 20)
Chaz (lvl 17)
Added Fino, Ash, Kell and Mathaeus. Thanks guys!



			
				Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I`d like to play a bit more, but alone, it´s a bit... boring and sometimes even futile. Unfortunately, most other players seem to play outside my time ... :-/



Yeah it's true. It's much better with other players. Even if it means you get a trash-mouth pseudodragon in the deal! 
Can't really help with the schedule, but more and more people are turning up, so don't lose hope!....


----------



## Chaz (Sep 4, 2004)

Valn my friend I hate to do this to you....

Would you believe: Chazman now lev 18... Kell now Lev 9   

Peace


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 4, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> Yeah it's true. It's much better with other players. Even if it means you get a trash-mouth pseudodragon in the deal!



Tane says Hi.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2004)

Angcuru FINALLY reached level 16!

Fighter 10 Rogue 4 Weapon Master (Katana) 2


----------



## NekoAli (Sep 6, 2004)

Player: Neko_Ali
Character: Alielle Neko
Race: female elf
Class/level: Ranger 2
Title: Hunter
Playing time: Whenever I have time
Worst enemies so far: Darn quicklings
Funniest moment: Logging onto the server the second time in the dock area and having do dodge meteor swarms falling all over the place. But not in town oddly enough... I still don't know what that was about, I just logged in, then a giant flaming rock bigger than me landing right in front of me...


----------



## Asmo (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow, finally made it!
Fighter 10/Champion of Torm 10 = lvl 20!

Asmo/Bognar


----------



## Chaz (Sep 7, 2004)

Chazman of the Jade Path Temple Way has reached 20th Level as a monk of the order.   

Peace

EDIT: Kell Aura is now a lev 13 sorcerer also....   

Peace again.


----------



## valn (Sep 7, 2004)

Updated:
Kebur (lvl 12)
Henryk (level 11)
Bognar (lvl 20!!)
Angcuru (lvl 16)
Chazman (lvl 20!!)
Kell (Ooookay, so on sept 4th, he was lvl 9 and now he's lvl 13 ?!?!? WOW!!! Damn I've been passed by two characters from the same player!!!  )
Elendiel (lvl 22, right?)
Brak (lvl 10, right?)
Alliel Neko (posted all info; thanks!!)

By the Way, NekoAli, what you are describing is the server auto-restart sequence. When that happens, you just have to quit and reconnect. It is announced (in yellow) in advance. Be careful because when that happens you will lose spells and active spells,so it's usually better to be in a safe place.


----------



## Celia_Gyweth (Sep 8, 2004)

*Greetings!*

1. Player: Celia_Gyweth
Character: Celia Gyweth
Race: Female Elf
Class/level: Wizard /  10
Playing time: Usually after 8-9pm EST USA Time
Worst ennemies so far: Scimitars! Had it not been for a incredibly brave Brak, and other party members, I'd would have gone to the dark side for sure.
Funniest moments: Making remarks to various players that end up sounding downright sexy without meaning to. But it's fun to watch them blush.
Waiting for: Level 20, a house, and finding if it's worth creating a Crafters Guild.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 8, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> Updated:
> Kell (Ooookay, so on sept 4th, he was lvl 9 and now he's lvl 13 ?!?!? WOW!!! Damn I've been passed by two characters from the same player!!!  )




Um... er... eh... well.... sorry about this... Kell is lev 14  

Peace


----------



## valn (Sep 8, 2004)

Updated:
Added a disclaimer on top of list.
Kebur (lvl 13- go 7th lvl spells!)
Kell (lvl 14)
Celia (posted all info-- thanks!)
----

Well, I know Brak also leveled, but can't remember if he's now 11 or 12 (13?).
Thanks for last night's Anduin expedition!
But I didn't feel all that useful...


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2004)

Angcuru- 
Fighter 10 Rogue 4 Katana Master 5


----------



## Brutoss (Sep 10, 2004)

Powering up the levels too fast.  Time to go exploring and die!
Class/level: Barbarian 7, Bard 2, Dragon Disciple 2
Playing time: too much?
Worst enemies so far: A dozen dread knights, followed by another dozen after I dispatched the first lot.


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 10, 2004)

youspoonybard - That's me! - plays the somewhat gruff-voiced Morrow Eldsmith, Crafter of Fine (well, kinda : ) ) armors.  

If you know where to find Mithril, he's open for adventuring!

Also, look him up if you need some armor (esp at level 3 or so).

He is currently a Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Weapon Master (Scythe) 6.


----------



## Qaballa (Sep 11, 2004)

Player: Qaballa
Character: Torgrin Auflame
Race: Male Dwarf
Class/Level: Fighter 3
Title: Weeny and clueless
Playing time: Varies
Worst enemies so far: Undead, always the undead 
Funniest moment:


----------



## valn (Sep 11, 2004)

Updated:
Kebur (lvl 15, tweaked ennemies)
Angcuru (lvl 19 !!)
Ash (level 11)
Morrow (added info, thanks!-- we should talk about partnering for enchantment!!  )
Torgrin (added info, thanks to you too! )


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 11, 2004)

edit - posted in wrong thread

>_<


----------



## Elendiel (Sep 11, 2004)

Elendiel is now Paladin 17/Rogue 7 (24).
Brak is now Barbarian 11/Rogue 2 (13).

Pierre-Paul, aka Elendiel, Brak and others


----------



## Celia_Gyweth (Sep 11, 2004)

*Hurrah!*

Celia Gyweth is now 12 level Wizard, 1 level Fighter. FUN!


----------



## Chaz (Sep 12, 2004)

Chazman made lev 21   

Kell is Lev 16... but hes still in limbo     Hopefully i will be able to play him again soon.

Peace


----------



## valn (Sep 14, 2004)

Updated:
Kebur (lvl 16)
Chaz (lvl 21)
Elendiel (lvl 24)
Brak (lvl 13)
Kell (lvl 16; perhaps more now?)

What are the class levels for Angcuru and Celia?


----------



## Celia_Gyweth (Sep 14, 2004)

*Class Levels*



			
				valn said:
			
		

> Updated:
> Kebur (lvl 16)
> Chaz (lvl 21)
> Elendiel (lvl 24)
> ...




13 Level Wizard / 1 Level Fighter

 don't ask


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 15, 2004)

Up to level 17 now...go me!

Morrow, who is indeed a human Fighter 5/Barbarian 2/Weapon Master 10.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 15, 2004)

My class levels are Fighter 10 Rogue 4 Weapon Master (katana) 6.


----------



## Asmo (Sep 15, 2004)

Bognar is now epic level!!
Fighter10/Champion of Torm11.

Asmo


----------



## Vadania (Sep 16, 2004)

*...*

....


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 16, 2004)

Name:  Channita Borina
Race: Human
Class: Druid 5
Title: Girl with the Zoo, Wooden Bear
Playing Time: Completely Random


----------



## valn (Sep 16, 2004)

*Updated:*
Elendiel (lvl 25)
Chaz (lvl 22)
Celia (lvl 14)
Morrow (lvl 17)
Angcuru (lvl 20)
Bognar (lvl 21)
Channita (lvl 5; with all the info, thanks!)
Henryk (lvl 14; I had already changed it Henry  )

Congrats to *Bognar* for going Epic!


----------



## Henry (Sep 16, 2004)

Quick note - Henryk is now Level 14, and will soon be approaching 15th.


----------



## Neo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have the following Characters

Player: Arithir
Character: Brand of the Woods
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Druid 3/Monk 2
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: hmm.. brands not been hugely far but worst in terms of most annoying as opposed to most dangerous I would say Stink Beetles because its about the only saving throw this character ever fails consistently 
Funniest moments: Gaining Horrible Yellow Monk Armour and then realising at that time there was no Dye merchant...sometimes its better to be naked than look like a lemon with legs.
Waiting for: Picking up shifter.. I love things that let me change forms!!

Player: Arithir
Character: Selene Moonstar
Race: Female Elf (moon)
Class/level: Bard 3/Ranger 2
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: most things as although I can hit most things with an annoying 1-8+1 damage from my arrows sometimes it takes a while to wear things down 
Funniest moments: none
Waiting for: Picking up Arcane Archer and finally doing some real damage!

Player: Arithir
Character: Malagant Blackwych
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Wizard 5/Pale Master 4
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: those horrible Skeletons that pop up en masse in Rift Canyon, although I lived they killed my companion.. very annoying.
Funniest moments: none, hes evil he smites funny people 
Waiting for: Epic Spells , a tower, some apprentices to turn into frogs... and vast amounts of POWER! mwuhahahaha.. 

Player: Arithir
Character: Lilly the Orphan
Race: Female (Halfling) Human Child
Class/level: Bard 2/Cleric 1
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: Everyone and things thats scary shes a child for pities sake!
Funniest moments: none so far.
Waiting for: Growing up !

Player: Arithir
Character: Avatar
Race: Male (Human) Inevitable
Class/level: Fighter 2/Cleric 1 (made a mistake there)
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: anything evil.. it must be vanquished... for I am the sword in the service of light and all darkness shall be swept away before my might.
Funniest moments: none
Waiting for: Ascendance


----------



## Celia_Gyweth (Sep 16, 2004)

*Omg*



			
				Neo said:
			
		

> I have the following Characters
> 
> Player: Arithir
> 
> ...




If I don't happen to say my usual greeting to you, it will only be because I am not sure who you are


----------



## Neo (Sep 16, 2004)

Celia_Gyweth said:
			
		

> If I don't happen to say my usual greeting to you, it will only be because I am not sure who you are




Well some of our characters know each other even if we as players dont 

as a player my name is Mark Howe, more frequently known on the many boards I post as Neo.

Greetings


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 17, 2004)

Morrow is now level 20 (and 2/3rds)...

He is a Fighter 8/Barbarian 2/Weapon Master (Scythe)10.

He is determined to protect the innocent, and is proud of his accomplishment of going through the Grey Render camp...alone.  He stood in front of an imposing number of Grey Render, Grey Render Mothers and even 2 Queens, yet he and his scythe emerged victorious.

He either wields a scythe or a electrical sword/tower shield combo, or a bow.  Say hi if you see him, he likes helping people, although he is very saddened and contemplative after the events of tonight.

(And in case Morrus reads this, I remained dead because I thought it would be cool if some other people were summoned to the road and saw my corpse, not because I wanted a handout.  The revival was nice, though, thanks).


----------



## Henry (Sep 17, 2004)

Henryk made Level 15 last night.


----------



## valn (Sep 17, 2004)

Updated:
Henryk (lvl 15)
Morrow (lvl 20)
Neo/Arithir (all of them! yeeesh! But you know, if you could play all of them simultaneously, you would have a good party, although not all of them would get along well  )


----------



## Chaz (Sep 17, 2004)

I guess if we are still keeping count... Kell is lev 17(sorry did i alerady update him here?) Chazman is lev 23 I think.

Peace


----------



## Celia_Gyweth (Sep 18, 2004)

*Celia Update*

Celia has reached 15th level. Thats 14 Wizard / 1 Fighter.

And I still can't deal with scims! ARG! heh.


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 18, 2004)

Morrow hit epic, taking a fighter level (What could he be thinking!  Lol)


----------



## Neo (Sep 18, 2004)

Avatar is now fighter 7th level, he has lost the Cleric level altogether.


----------



## Qaballa (Sep 18, 2004)

Finally found some time to play last night
Torgrin made his way up to 6th (all fighter) and has been joined by

Player: Qaballa
Character:  Elegance
Race: Female Half Orc
Class/level: Monk 6
Title:  Neophyte of the Ancient Art of Smack-in-Chops
Playing time: Same as fatso
Worst enemies so far: None!! All shall be crushed
Funniest moments: Falling asleep on the job
Waiting for: Next level, always next


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 18, 2004)

Channita reached level 7 last night, with the help of Ms. Elegance here and other companions.

Then I wandered into town just in time for the drow to attack.   Let me tell you, level 7 is not drow killing range.


----------



## valn (Sep 18, 2004)

Updated:

Chaz (23)
Kell (17)
Celia (15)
Morrow (21; congrats on Epic!!!!    )
Avatar (7)
Torgrin (6)
Elegance (Thanks for all the info! And may i say it's a funny name for an half-orc when you know French  )
Channita (7)

Thanks guys! Good luck on the quest!


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 18, 2004)

Funny name for a half orc when you know english


----------



## valn (Sep 18, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> Funny name for a half orc when you know english




oooh, my mistake, i didn't know that word was used in both language... 
should've checked it out, but i'm too lazy in the morning...


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 18, 2004)

Aw....Angcuru's lagging behind.....  

But I've just been so BUSY conquering the world in Civlization III!


----------



## J-Buzz (Sep 20, 2004)

*New Character.*

1.Player:J-Buzz
Character:Lindy Davis
Race:Human Male
Class/Level:Rogue 17/Fighter 5
Title:Convict Number 38594
Playing Time:CST Evenings and Weekends.
Worst Enemies so far:Bugbears and scimatars.  Scimatars are no problem now...With the Help of Mae we have their number.  Oh and Legendary Dragons, Curiosity killed the cat, well now it Killed Lindy.
Funniest Moment:Adventuring with Mr. Sloop, he says the darnest things.  Add Ms Elegance to that also, the Female Half Orc voice just kills me.

On a side note, I was playing Fino Davis, but he got messed up and lost all his levels so he is currently sitting in jail.  So Lindy is his twin brother with almost all the same mannerisms and the personality of Fino.  Maybe I will bring Fino back as a Paladin...


----------



## Nifft (Sep 21, 2004)

*Nifft the Ephisonite* has just sailed in from the Shining Sea, where a certain gambling establishment was showing an all too keen interest in the good-natured (and dashingly handsome) swashbuckler.

He's just reached level 5 (Ftr2/Rog3). He's considering taking either Weapon Master (bastard sword) or Champion of Torm.

 -- N


----------



## Qaballa (Sep 21, 2004)

Doh, why did I wait til getting 7th to realise Torgrin was the wrong alignment to become a Dwarven Defender?  :\ 

So lemme introduce Torgrin Mk 2, Dwarf Fighter, level 2
And his worst enemy is now the dumb schmo playin him 

On the up side, Elegance is now Monk 10


----------



## valn (Sep 21, 2004)

Updated (and it seems like my earlier update didn't register...):

Kebut (lvl 17)
Chaz (lvl 23, or is it 24 now?)
Elendiel (lvl 26 now? Pal 18/Rogue 8?)
Kell (lvl 18 now?)
Celia (lvl 15)
Morrow (lvl 21)
Elegance (lvl 10)
Channita (lvl 7, or more?)
Nifft (lvl 5)
Lindy (lvl 10)

Qaballa, what do you call this new Torgrin? Or did you overwrite the old one?
Have a look at page 1, see if I got it all right. (Brain still hasn't checked in this morning!    Might have something to do with that beating we got from those Gray Renders last night...   )

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2004)

Avatar is now 11th (Fighter 8, Weapon Master 3)


----------



## Qaballa (Sep 21, 2004)

Seems Torgrin is kaput, created a new one, got him to 4th, saved exited, came back later, and it logged in the level 7 one. So you may as well scrub him from the list Valn.

Will get round to doin a Dwarven Defender at some point, but havin too much fun as the Half Orc Monk with Channita, Lindy, Elendiel's wiz etc.

Last I saw, Channita was 10th as well.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 22, 2004)

Channita just hit 12th a bit ago before her computer come crashing down.


----------



## Asmo (Sep 22, 2004)

Bognar har made lvl 22!
(fight10/Champion of Torm12)

Asmo


----------



## Nifft (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm pleased to announce that my namesake has hit 6th level.

 -- N


----------



## Chaz (Sep 22, 2004)

Chazman of the Jade Path >25
Kell Aura >18 (still    )
Stikum IndeeBak > is now a lev 10 Locksmith   

I think thats the main ones... Have a couple others but they keep a low profile   

Peace


----------



## valn (Sep 22, 2004)

DELETED: double post!

ooooh, this was my 100th post!!


----------



## valn (Sep 22, 2004)

Updated:
Kebur (changed ennemies and funniest moment)
Avatar (lvl 11)
Channita (lvl 12)
Asmo (lvl 22)
Nifft (what class did you level?)
Chaz (lvl 25)
Stikum (what's the rest of the info?)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nifft (Sep 22, 2004)

*Nifft the Ephisonite* is now a Rog3/Ftr3. He's probably NOT going to go for Weapons Master, but rather become a Champion of Torm, to make that Charisma pay off somehow. 

 -- N


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2004)

*Brand of the Woods * is now Druid 5 / Monk 4 / Shifter 1


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2004)

For those interested, we currently have 228 players with over 500 characters between them.  I don't know how many of those are still active, though.


----------



## valn (Sep 23, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> For those interested, we currently have 228 players with over 500 characters between them.  I don't know how many of those are still active, though.



Wow! That's a lot more than I thought!!
But how many of those characters are Elendiel's?   

I wonder how many regular players there are? 30-40?


----------



## Nekrimah (Sep 24, 2004)

1. Player: Nekrimah
Character: Thrar Fenthur
Race: Male Human
Class/level: Wizard 3
Title: Delivered by the Silent Lord
Playing time: Various, CET
Worst enemies Small things I do not care to speak about
Funniest moment: No hilarious moments yet.


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2004)

Couple of Updates

Avatar is now fighter 8 / Weapon Master (Bastard Sword) 3
Brand of the Woods is now Druid 5 / Monk 4 / Shifter 1

Also added three new characters to my stable 

Player: Arithir
Character: Azrael Darkblighter
Race: Male Tiefling (cant be missed in all black and has bat wings)
Class/level: Rogue 5/Assassin 3
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: goodness and light..it is a blemish up world
[CPR=Yellow]Funniest moments:[/COLOR] Setting traps to kill beetles and inadvertantly killing a happy little dwarf who came wandering by... of course I rasied him and gave him some coin to help him out.. but I think at the time he was a little bit shell shocked 
Waiting for: Picking up Blackguard to complete the evil triad of classes...

Player: Arithir
Character: Deekin Scalesinger
Race: Male Kobold
Class/level: Bard 3
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: Deekin not have enemies...deekin enlightened kobold...he like EVERYONE!!!!
Funniest moments: Everyones comments when they first saw a kobold walk into town....priceless 
Waiting for: Picking up Dragon Disciple so the kobold can truely unlock the secrets of his Draconic ancestors.

Player: Arithir
Character: Seraphim
Race: Female Aasimar (cant be missed silver armour, white hair, red cloak and glorious white angelic wings)
Class/level: Paladin 5/Cleric 2
Playing time: Anywhere from 2pm GMT through to 8am GMT
Worst enemies so far: all who turn away from the light....pray for them, cry for them, forgive them....then vanquish them so that their evil can no longer take its toll from the innocent and good of the land.
Funniest moments: The reactions of people seeing her wings... lots of wow and ooo's  
Waiting for: Everyone to realise they are never truely alone when a child of the Celestial Host walks among them.


----------



## valn (Sep 25, 2004)

Updated:
Kebur (lvl 18)
Nifft (lvl 6)
Brand (lvl 10)
Thrar Fenthur (posted info, thanks)
Celia (lvl 18)
all of Neo's new characters!
and previous updates which for some reasons (prolly me) hadn't registered...

You know, I take back my comment from a few posts ago from Elendiel and send it Neo's way 
Hmmm i hope i can see those new characters though, they seem worth the look.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 25, 2004)

*Nifft the Ephisonite* is now 9th level, Rog4/Ftr4/Champion of Torm 1. 

 -- N


----------



## Nekrimah (Sep 25, 2004)

Update

Player: Nekrimah
Character: Thrar Fenthur
Race: Human, Male
Class/level: Wizard 5
Title:  Delivered by the Silent Lord.
Playing time: Various, CET
Worst enemies:  Cave Infesting Teenage Mutant Fire Beetles.
Funniest moment: No hilarious moments yet.
Waiting for: True and Pure Power


----------



## Nifft (Sep 26, 2004)

*Nifft* has no life, and his avatar is now Rog5/Ftr4/Champion2 (L11).

 -- N


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2004)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *Nifft* has no life, and his avatar is now Rog5/Ftr4/Champion2 (L11).
> 
> -- N




That is "his" actual avatar, not to be mistaken for the one of my characters who is actually called Avatar   

Also as a update Deekin Scalesinger the infamous kobold bard is now Bard 6 / Dragon Disciple 2

AND

Selene Moonstar now Bard 4 / Ranger 3 / Arcane Archer 1

AND

Seraphim now Paladin 5 / Cleric 3


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 27, 2004)

Player: youspoonybard (well, youspoonybard2 so when my comp is fixed I can play both chars simulanteously with my fianceé)
Character: Maespring Twiddlefingers
Race: Female Gnome (NOT A HALFLING)
Class/level: Wizard 23
Title: Just a supportive little wife.
Playing time: Ugh.  Too much.
Worst ennemies so far: Dracoliches.  I think they hate me too; I've destroyed two of 'em : )
Funniest moment: Cracking jokes with Fal, Celia, and others.  "Who wouldn't want to watch Celia rest?"  : )  
Waiting for: Hellball, 50 Int, and killing those bastards in the Drow City.


----------



## valn (Sep 27, 2004)

Updated:
Nifft (lvl 11)
Thrar Fenthur (lvl 5)
Deekin (lvl 8)
Selene (lvl 8)
Seraphim (lvl 8)
Maespring (lvl 23, thanks!)
Celia (lvl 19)
Kebur (lvl 19)
Stikum IndeeBak (lvl 19?; info hadn't registered...)
Falrael (lvl 20; added info, check if it's all right)


----------



## Qaballa (Sep 28, 2004)

Elegance managed to climb to Monk 15

Worst Enemy: gah those bloomin dancing scims, grrrrrrr


----------



## Nifft (Sep 28, 2004)

Leveling near Elegance, *Nifft the Ephisonite* is now Level 13 (Rog5/Ftr4/Champion4).

 -- N


----------



## Neo (Sep 28, 2004)

Malagant Blackwych is now level 11 (Wizard 6/ Pale Master 5)


----------



## Elendiel (Sep 28, 2004)

Two characters of mine I've been developing these days...

Player: Elendiel
Character: Falruel
Race: Human male
Class/level: Ranger 18/Druid 3
Title: the Double Weapons Freak
Playing time: Way, way too much.
Worst enemies so far: Vecna. I kid you not. Maespring and I just ran. Fast.
Funniest moment: "Uh, Mae?" "Yes, what?" "Isn't that a dracolich standing behind you?" Then Mae turns around and slays it with *one* spell.
Waiting for: Zen Archery, baby.

Player: Elendiel
Character: Venorael Feille
Race: Elf male
Class/level: Wizard 12
Title: Just Call Me Ven
Playing time: Way, way too much.
Worst enemies so far: New, improved, HUGE green dragon (never saw his upper torso)
Funniest moment: Flirting with Elegance
Waiting for: Zen Archery, baby.

And a couple updates:

Elendiel is now a Paladin 19/Rogue 8 (27). He was briefly Paladin 20, and then ran into his worst enemies so far.
Worst enemies so far: Drow clerics! Drow clerics! Frigging drow clerics!

Brak is now a Barbarian 12/Rogue 2.

-- Elendiel, aka too many people to count


----------



## NPC (Sep 29, 2004)

*Leonidas Ulmm*

Player: NPC
Character: Leonidas Ulmm
Race: Dwarf male
Class/level: Fighter 8/Weapon Master 5
Title: The Scythemaster
Playing time: More than one.
Worst enemies so far: Iron Golem, Floating Scimitars, locked chests.
Funniest moment: Maespring literally running circles around our group while we were talking.
Waiting for: Devastating Critical.


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2004)

Azrael Darkblighter made 10th level (5 Rogue / 4 Assassin / 1 Blackguard)


----------



## valn (Sep 29, 2004)

Updated:

Elegance (lvl 15)
Nifft (lvl 13)
Malagant (lvl 11)
Falruel (lvl 21; congrats, yet another epic character!)
Venorael (lvl 12)
Elendiel (lvl 28)
Brak (lvl 14)
Maespring (lvl 24)
Leonidas (added info, lvl 13, thanks!)
Azrael (lvl 10)

Kebur:
Worst ennemies so far: Firebrands, Duergar party.
Funniest moment: Talking with the Justice League over by the town's lake, then next thing I knew, everyone of the town NPCs were attacking me on sight! I ended up in jail and in the end, Morrus had to kill me to reset the factions!  

Has anyone seen Henryk recently???


----------



## Neo (Sep 30, 2004)

Seraphim now 10th level (Paladin 5 / Cleric 5)


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, I'm working Angcuru Ioniel towards 21, slowly.  :\   Would be already, but the server's been reallllly laggy.

I have a real love/hate relationship with my character's sword.  +5 +2d6 fire is nice, but 75% vulnerability to cold is not.  Why is it NOW that I start to run into a bunch of cone of colds?  (besides those wussy frost giants....)


----------



## NPC (Sep 30, 2004)

Leonidas is now Fighter 8/Weapon Master 7.


----------



## Neo (Oct 1, 2004)

Deekin in now 11th level (Bard 7 / Dragon Disciple 4)


----------



## TheStiegler (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey all

This game is so cool. I'm not much into multiplayer, but every person I've met on this server has been awesome.

Player: TheStiegler
Character: Barak Shimeral
Race: Elf male
Class/level: Fighter 5/Wizard 2/Arcane Archer 1 (Total: 8)
Title: The Greatest Archer This World Has Ever Known (in training)
Playing time: Evenings and possibly weekends (US Eastern time)
Worst enemies so far: Those animated weapons. I couldn't hit them unless I got a crit...and then I couldn't get through the damage resistance!
Funniest moment: Standing around when two groups of four Hook Horrors each spawn surrounding me. Hey, that's not funny! How about going through the emotes with Deekin...yeah, that's funnier.
Waiting for: Being the highest level Arcane Archer on the server. Selene, I'm coming for you!

Thanks for all the help Deekin, you're the coolest Kobold ever!


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 1, 2004)

Angcuru is now Level 22!  YAY!  

Fighter 11 Rogue 4 Weapon Master (Katana) 7

Devestating Critical, here I come!


----------



## NPC (Oct 1, 2004)

Leonidas is now Fighter 8/Weapon Master 9.


----------



## Neo (Oct 1, 2004)

Selene Moonstar is now 11th (Bard 5 / Ranger 4 / Arcane Archer 2)

ALSO

Brand of the Woods is now 14th (Druid 5 / Monk 6 / Shifter 3)


----------



## TheStiegler (Oct 3, 2004)

Barak has increased his mastery of the bow.  He is now a 7th level Arcane Archer (in addition to the 5 levels of fighter and 2 of wizard for a total of 14).


----------



## valn (Oct 3, 2004)

Updated:

Seraphim (lvl 10; Paladin 5 / Cleric 5)
Angcuru (lvl 22; Fighter 11 Rogue 4 Weapon Master (Katana) 7)
Leonidas (lvl 15; Fighter 8/Weapon Master 9)
Deekin (lvl 11; Bard 7 / Dragon Disciple 4)
Barak Shimeral (lvl 14; Fighter 5/Wizard 2/Arcane Archer 7)
Selene (lvl 11; Bard 5 / Ranger 4 / Arcane Archer 2)
Brand of the Woods (lvl 14; Druid 5 / Monk 6 / Shifter 3)

Kebur:
Class/level: Cleric 21  (go Epic!!  )
Waiting for: My own Staff of Anduin, Improved Combat Casting, more Epic spells and perhaps adventuring with Elendiel.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 3, 2004)

Angcuru Fighter 13 Rogue 4 Weapon Master 7 = CL 24


----------



## youspoonybard (Oct 3, 2004)

Player: youspoonybard
Character: Phynetra Tarel
Race: Elf female
Class/level: Bard 16/Arcane Archer 6
Title: The Lady in Red
Playing time: Probably all day.
Worst enemies so far: Nothing, really.  MWA HA HA HA HA!
Funniest moment: Slaying numerous spawned dragons.  Shoot shoot shoot!
Waiting for: My 17th bard level (at level 40)


----------



## Neo (Oct 5, 2004)

Malagant Blackwych is now level 13 (Wizard 7 / Palemaster 6)


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2004)

Angcuru Fighter 14 Rogue 4 Wpm Mstr Katana 7

Worst enemy so far - Drow House Weapon Masters.  *shudder*


----------



## valn (Oct 6, 2004)

Updated:

Angcuru (Fighter 14 Rogue 4 Wpm Mstr Katana 7; 25)
Phynetra Tarel (added info)
Malagant Blackwych (Wizard 7 / Palemaster 6; 13)

Kebur:
Class/Level: 22
Worst Ennemies: Drow party, Cave Trolls and that Shadow Dragon. But the absolute worst: LAAAAAAAAG!   
Waiting for: Improved Combat Casting, more Epic spells and perhaps adventuring with Elendiel.


----------



## NPC (Oct 6, 2004)

Leonidas is now Fighter 8/Weapon Master (Scythe) 10.

So should I take a level in wizard to get the pixie or is that metagaming?


----------



## youspoonybard (Oct 6, 2004)

Phynetra is level 24 (Bard 16/Arcane Archer 8).

Only 16 more levels to go!  : )


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 7, 2004)

Channita lags behind at level 14, due to the untimely death of her computer. 

Fans continuing to spin is a good thing.     Hope to get computer going again and join you all soon.


----------



## Brutoss (Oct 9, 2004)

*Update for Ash Reef*

Ash has finally earnt his wings and the transformation is complete.

Ash - Barb 7, Bard 2, Dragon Disciple 10.


----------



## youspoonybard (Oct 9, 2004)

Phynetra is now Bard 16/Arcane Archer 13 (CL 29).

Only 11 more levels to go now! : )


----------



## NPC (Oct 10, 2004)

Leonidas is now Fighter 8/Weapon Master (scythe) 10/Dwarven Defender 3.


----------



## TheStiegler (Oct 10, 2004)

Barak is now a 9th level Arcane Archer in addition to his 5 levels of Fighter and 2 of Wizard.


----------



## valn (Oct 10, 2004)

Will do an update later...

For now:

Player: valn
Character: Aliah
Race: Human Female
Class/level: Druid 3/ Rogue 1 (4)
Title: Just call me Aliah *giggles*
Playing time: same as Kebur, probably less.
Worst enemies so far: That cave full of ugly half-orc bandits! Nearly killed my friend Aehala! And those soul-sucking undead! Yucky!
Funniest moment: Just having fun with the boys near the fountain.   
Waiting for: Barry. *sigh* Always waiting for Barry. Have you seen Barry? *wanders off* BARRY! BAAAAA-AAAA-RYYYYY!! *turns around* HEY! Why are you laughing?


----------



## NPC (Oct 11, 2004)

Leonidas is now Fighter 8/Weapon Master (scythe) 10/Dwarven Defender 4


----------



## Greylock (Oct 24, 2004)

I guess it's high time my character was introduced...

Player: Greylock [rwholcomb]
Character: Rasheirin Allin [from my big book of Welsh-sounding names]
Race: Elf, male
Class/level: Ranger 4/Rogue3
Title: Used to be 'He who runs from bats' - Now, he is the *Orcslayer,  Half-Orcs beware!*
Worst enemies thus far: Netherese bats. They really have my char's number. What with the elemental damage and True-Seeing. *sigh*
Funnniest moment: My guy goes through Orcs and Half-Orcs like butta, but those danged bats...Have I mentioned the bats?


----------



## Qaballa (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello again, been away for a bit and let me introduce you to:

Player: Qaballa
Character: Wino Sot
Race: Human Male
Class/level: Cleric 6 / Fighter 1
Title: *hic*
Playing time: Euro days / eves
Worst enemies so far: Oddly enough for a cleric....the undead
Funniest moment: Some rubber band lagtastic moments

and his good friend:

Player: GrandHooHaa
Character: Graphite
Race: Elf Female
Class/level: Sorcerer 7
Title: Flaky
Playing time: Euro days / eves
Worst enemies so far: Anything with a bow
Funniest moment: pick an elven pincushion moment...


----------



## Nekrimah (Oct 25, 2004)

*Update*

Update:Thrar Fenthur
Class/level: Wizard 15
Worst enemies: Scimitars, say no more.
Funniest moment: When I make heads turn with my creepy voice.
Waiting for: Epic Wizard Level & More Spells


----------



## Greylock (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry to break the news kid, but Wizards don't qualify for  Red Dragon Disciples.

Must have levels in Bard or Sorceror.


----------



## EN_blakman (Oct 28, 2004)

Player: blakman357
Character: Tilandril Elogian
Race: Elf Male
Class/level: Rogue 10 / Shadowdancer 8 (18)
Title: ?
Playing time: Euro: (really) late in the evening, sometimes at the weekends
Worst enemies so far: these darn Dancing Scimitars
Funniest moment: being revived every 5 minutes by Thorgaard because of lack of immunity against death magic (nasty bodnaks)


----------



## Nekrimah (Oct 29, 2004)

> Sorry to break the news kid, but Wizards don't qualify for Red Dragon Disciples.
> 
> Must have levels in Bard or Sorceror.




To bad...  was really looking forward to the RED WINGS. I just have to make other plans, thats all.

It's not the world of pains


----------



## Jesus_marley (Oct 30, 2004)

Player: jesus_marley
Character: Thorgaard Hammerfist
Race: Dwarf Male
Class/level: Monk 18
Title: ?
Playing time: Atlantic... anytime 
Worst enemies so far: Dancing Scimitars
Funniest moment: Launching ahead of the  party and spawning every monster on the screen. Then having to turn around and fight my way back...


----------



## Wormwood (Oct 30, 2004)

Player: Wormwood
Character: Wormwood
Race: Dwarf Male
Class/level: Fighter 8
Title: --
Playing time: Whenever my wife lets me
Worst enemies so far: Dancing ****ing Scimitars 
Funniest moment: Being stuck in jail for two days. Oh the laughs I had.


----------



## Greylock (Oct 30, 2004)

Was that you your buddy was trying to get out? He got around to asking my char for help, but my mojo is not that strong.

Rasheirin is now 10th, btw.

Good times, last night, good times...


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2004)

Malagant Blackwych is now 15th level (8th level Wizard / 7th level Palemaster)


----------



## cantrip (Oct 31, 2004)

Player: cantrip66
Character: McCoy
Race: Male Half Orc
Class/level: Rogue 3/ Bard 2
Title: Freelance adventurer
Playing time: Varies  
Worst enemies so far: Nether bats. Wights are not a problem. Goblin archers can't hit me, but those annoying frosted bats have killed me more times than I care to count.
Funniest moment: If you see me running from bats, feel free to laugh
Waiting for: More feats. I NEED more feats.


----------



## Nifft (Oct 31, 2004)

*Nifft is now 17!*

He's almost legal! 

Rog7 / Ftr4 / Champion6

 -- N


----------



## NPC (Nov 1, 2004)

Leonidas Ulm is now L30 (Fighter 8/Weapon Master 12/Dwarven Defender 10).

Mmmmmmmm Dev. Crit.

Many thanks to Yuuichi Akahane, for adventuring with me and helping me gain TWO epic levels.

Edit: corrected PC's name.


----------



## youspoonybard (Nov 1, 2004)

Yuuichi Akahane? : )


----------



## Greylock (Nov 2, 2004)

I saw your char last night, youspoonybard. Running butt nekkid through town.    You never know when someone may be lurking in the shadows.

Rasheirin: Now 5th level Ranger/5th Rogue/2nd Shadowdancer.

Wondering still what stops the Scimitars. I can kill them, given enough time and enough scrolls, but I never get that far.


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Wondering still what stops the Scimitars. I can kill them, given enough time and enough scrolls, but I never get that far.




Easiest way for any none deidcated spellcaster to face them is a shopping spree to the Tresspassers Tavern.  Pop over to the traders inside and buy yourself a living stone (lets you stoneskin yourself 3/day) then buy a wand of storms (about 57k) now you can face scimitars and daggers en masses.. just be sure to renew your stoneskin when it's worn down and just keep using the wand to ice storm them till they die... usually takes abou 10-14 charges for a scimitar, 4 or 5 for daggers.

If your a divine spellcaster then I know sunbeam works on them but you'd need a fair few.  For an arcane spellcaster pretty much any combat spell of 4th level or higher (firebrand and Icestorm work a treat), (for the daggers who dont need a 4th level spell or higher to be hurt ive found lightning bolt and chain lightning work particularly well).

Hope this helps


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2004)

Deekin Scalesinger, Ascensions premier Kobold Bard is now 15th level (9th level Bard, 6th level Red Dragojn Disciple).


----------



## Nifft (Nov 2, 2004)

*Nifft the Ephisonite* is now 18th level. All hail the great pre-Epic Rogue/Fighter/Champion of Torm!

 -- N


----------



## youspoonybard (Nov 2, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> I saw your char last night, youspoonybard. Running butt nekkid through town.    You never know when someone may be lurking in the shadows.




Up until last level, my Use Magic Device skill was not enough of its own to allow me use of my armor and helmet (Star Gloves gave me the extra boost I needed).  Upon logging on, the equipment would forcibly push itself into the first inventory page, which screwed up items on my toolbar.  I had no choice but to disrobe before logging, or redo my quickslots...which is another reason I hate disconnects! : )

I guess it's about time to post up here, huh? : )

Player: youspoonybard
Character: Yuuichi Akahane
Race: Male Human/Half Dragon
Class/level: Bard 20/Fighter 10/Red Dragon Disciple 10 (Level 40)
Title: The Player Who's On Way Too Much : )
Playing time: EST ~9 AM to Midnight, with a couple breaks
Worst enemies so far: Disconnects (especially in Rhazid's...UGH).  
Funniest moment: Streaking through town, I suppose : )  
Waiting for: Other companions, to battle the Drow Matron!


----------



## Greylock (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow. I guess there's a retirement party planned? Anyone else reach forty here?

And thanks for the advice, Neo. I was planning on spending some time soon perusing the custom inventory. My char is only now getting into disposable income range.


----------



## Neo (Nov 3, 2004)

Seraphim (the nice white angel winged lady) is now 15th level (Paladin 5 / Cleric 10).


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 3, 2004)

oops double post


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 3, 2004)

Player: Felonious N'Tent
Character: Serill Swift
Race: male Elf
Class/level: Rogue 3/ranger 2 (5)
Title: none..yet
Playing time: Usually Mondays between 0900-1700 cst
Worst enemies so far: Quickling damn thieves  I hate thieve....never mind 
Funniest moment: For me my first death while trying to pause and think. Me-"Pause damn it why wont you pause" followed by Seril's Death followed by me "Doh" remembering no pause in multiplay
Waiting for: Prestige

Redid character


----------



## killjoy68102 (Nov 4, 2004)

Player: montyeich
Character: Darvish O'Derida
Race: male Half elf
Class/level: Bard 4/ Fighter 4/ RDD 4
Title: The Singing Spear
Playing time: 1pm to 5pm then 1am to 3am Central (Standard or Daylight) Time
Worst enemies so far: Almost everybody
Funniest moment: I run with Seline a lot, so I bought her a rod of resurection... for me.


----------



## cantrip (Nov 4, 2004)

Player: cantrip66
Character: Lord of the Sword
Race: male human
Class/level: Rogue 3/Fighter 3/Weaponmaster 1
Title: Lord of the Sword?
Playing time: varies
Worst enemies so far: Dancing scimitars
Funniest moment: Too many. Most involve dying while running from scimitars...
Waiting for: I don't need glory. Where's the gold?


----------



## J-Buzz (Nov 4, 2004)

*Scimatars Firebrands and daggers oh my.*

Another way to take care of the scims, daggers and firebrands is with traps.  If you have craft trap skill then you can use the crystals found in beetle cave to make electrical traps.  Although you want to be careful because if you are close enough when these go off they will hit you also.  Or if your disable device is large enough you can keep the traps you disable and use them against these enemies.  Best traps are Electric and Negative Energy.

Scims 4 strong, or 3 deadly (electric or negative energy) will get them.
Firebrands I have used 10 deadly Negative energies on and killed them.  I think 5 will kill 1, but started fighting 2 so not 100% sure what you need to kill 1 set.

I play Lindy Davis (and Anne Davis) by the way, and if I am not busy adventuring with someone else, I would be happy to demonstrate.


----------



## cantrip (Nov 5, 2004)

Player: cantrip66
Character: Bane
Race: male half orc
Class/level: Fighter 6/Sorcerer 5
Title: Killer Bees don't need no stinking titles
Playing time: varies
Worst enemies so far: Goblins with their sneak attacks. Close second: some flaming swords.
Funniest moment: Either around the fifteenth death today or the naked half-elf running around town trying to get into armor
Waiting for: Spells


----------



## EN_blakman (Nov 5, 2004)

Player: blakman357
Character: Dram Bureed
Race: Human Male
Class/level: Rogue 2 / Bard 2 (4)
Title: -
Playing time: Euro: (very) late in the evening, sometimes at the weekends
Worst enemies so far: Bandits
Funniest moment: -


----------



## Jesus_marley (Nov 6, 2004)

Player: Jesus_marley
Character: Bigrin Berger
Race: male gnome
Class/level: Sorcerer 17
Title: (party name) Killer Bees due to our black and yellow outfits.
Playing time: varies
Worst enemies so far: flaming swords.
Funniest moment: trying to convince Azrael to switch to yellow and Black... either that or slipping a GP into Rowena's g-string.
Waiting for: level 9 spells


----------



## CrimsonScribe (Nov 8, 2004)

Player: CrimsonScribe
Character: Merry Thorngage
Race: Female Halfling
Class/level: Rogue 3 
Playing time: Usually after 8pm +10 GST
Worst ennemies so far: Dire Rats in the cellar.  
Funniest moment: Running from the Dire Rats in the cellar.
Waiting for: Party members.


----------



## cantrip (Nov 8, 2004)

Bane is now Fighter 6/Sorcerer 5/Red Dragon Disciple 5

McCoy is Bard 5/Rogue 4/Red Dragon Disciple 5
Funny moment: Disappearing Cessie, saved my life.
Worst enemy: Some big red dragon who didn't realize I just wanted to admire it's magnificense. Make my "I was killed by a dragon" t-shirt/dragonarmor red  

Lord of the Sword is Fighter 4/Rogue 4/ Weapon master 1


----------



## EN_blakman (Nov 9, 2004)

Update on 
Character: Dram Bureed
Class/level: Rogue 3 / Bard 2 / Red Dragon Disciple 5 (10)
Waiting For: Dev. Crit. (L 24) & Epic Dodge (L 33)


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 9, 2004)

Update on 
Name:Serill Swift
Class:rogue 5/ranger 3/shadow dancer 2(10) 
Still waiting for: now that is a good question.


----------



## Sir Elton (Nov 14, 2004)

*g a Player:* Sir Elton
*Character:* Anne Swift
*Race: *Female Human (I'm male in real life, but I enjoy looking at the female of the species.   )
*Class/Level:*  Highly Physical Geourgist (Wizard 11 to plays at being a fighter, and it's really good at it too!).
*Title:* The Chick who wears desert styles.
*Playing Time:* Usually mornings, will continue to do so until the Cable High-Speed Internet is revoked.
*Worst Enemies so far:* Flying Scimitars.
*Funny Moment:* Anne being called a Cutie.
*Waiting for:* Something else.


----------



## Sir Elton (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi,

    I thought you all might need an update.

*Character:* Anne Swift
*Race:* Female Human.
*Class/Level:* Very physical, and very nude, Geourgist! (Wizard 17)
*Title:* The Chick who keeps attracting Bebilith Rapists!
*Playing Time:* Same as before.
*Worst Enemies so far:* Flying scims are a piece of cake, it's those Bebiliths you have to watch out for!
*Funniest Moment:* The time when the bebilith ambushed Anne and ripped her clothes off (Rend Armor)!  Naughty bebilith!
*waiting for:* 18th level!

 Oh, and Morris or who ever is playing the DM that night, that was very cool and I earned lots of experience! Oh, in case you were wondering if I was going to post a picture, don't bother. The snap shot I have of her is very nude and inappropriate. Morris might find it funny, but my fellow pru. . . I mean _Americans_ would be offended by such an innocent picture of innocent nudity.


----------



## Neo (Nov 17, 2004)

Sir Elton said:
			
		

> Oh, and Morris or who ever is playing the DM that night, that was very cool and I earned lots of experience! Oh, in case you were wondering if I was going to post a picture, don't bother. The snap shot I have of her is very nude and inappropriate. Morris might find it funny, but my fellow pru. . . I mean _Americans_ would be offended by such an innocent picture of innocent nudity.




That would be me  "Arithir" aka Solarien the Light of Ascension (DM), glad you enjoyed it I ran several quests throughout my first 13 hours yesterdau as a DM (geez...did i really stay on 13 hours...yowser...this game should come with a health warning), lots of typical go here, fetch this etc... standard adventure type fair.. even had a cameo appearance from one of the single player campaign NPC's   all in all a good time was had by all I hope.

Seeing poor Anne..stripped to her undies time after time by big nasty Bebiliths is a source of great amusement... as was watching the big scary warrior Lord of the Sword charge into battle against a balor Lord in one breath and flee like a little girl at the sight fo a rust monster in the next... that incident made me get coffee all over my flat screen in hysterics


----------



## Sir Elton (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah, she's full of fun times, Neo. Tell you want, I'll dress her again if you make her go up against bebiliths again. Then we can both laugh all over again!   Oh, by the way, from my perspective she's totally nude.  I changed the chest and pelvis models in the game to my prefered specifications.

  Note that this shows an Englishman how good I am at writing English.


----------



## EN_blakman (Nov 17, 2004)

Update on
Character: Dram Bureed
Class/level: Rogue 4 / Bard 2 / Red Dragon Disciple 10 (16)
Funniest Moment: Realizing in a fight in the arena that i had no options left to hurt a draco lich but kept on fighting so that i don't demoralise my fellow companions. ;-)




			
				Neo said:
			
		

> That would be me  "Arithir" aka Solarien the Light of Ascension (DM), glad you enjoyed it I ran several quests throughout my first 13 hours yesterdau as a DM (geez...did i really stay on 13 hours...yowser...this game should come with a health warning), lots of typical go here, fetch this etc... standard adventure type fair.. even had a cameo appearance from one of the single player campaign NPC's   all in all a good time was had by all I hope.




Damn, that would mean i missed most of the fun; besides: i never saw most of the monsters we fought in the arena so it was nevertheless a nice experience.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 17, 2004)

EN_blakman said:
			
		

> Damn, that would mean i missed most of the fun; besides: i never saw most of the monsters we fought in the arena so it was nevertheless a nice experience.




Man do I know that feeling the few minutes I was in the arena I was blind. I think a shadow dragon killed me but I never saw it. I was just a little bit too weak.

Update on 
Name:Serill Swift
Class:rogue 6/ranger 5/shadow dancer 3(14) 
Funniest moment: seeing conversation between Hook Horror and Bolt Horror.
"He likes killing things, I wonder if he is crunchy?"
Still waiting for: now that is a good question 

So neo was that you taking over the hook horror and bolt horror to ahve that conversation in the caverns of dread? 
" I wonder if he is crunchy?" Priceless.
Then the evilness that was that elemental fire man did that have me on the run and jumpy the whole time I was in the Forgotten Forrest.


----------



## Neo (Nov 17, 2004)

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> So neo was that you taking over the hook horror and bolt horror to ahve that conversation in the caverns of dread?
> " I wonder if he is crunchy?" Priceless.
> Then the evilness that was that elemental fire man did that have me on the run and jumpy the whole time I was in the Forgotten Forrest.




That was me and Morrus  the comedy of them discussing who would get to eat you would have been much more dramatic had you not dropped both the horror and bolt horror in two seconds flat mind  

Chasing you with an elemental flame, that has to be one of the scariest looking if slowest creatures available was priceless


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 17, 2004)

It wasn't until after I dropped them that it dawned on me that they may have been dm controled. Heat of the battle and all that.

Well the flame did save me from a couple of long combats. When I saw it coming waited for it to get to the drow assassins and did the same with the leader. Fighting fire with fire if you would forgive the pun.


----------



## Sir Elton (Nov 17, 2004)

That was cool this morning.  The server is so addicting that I played all morning (6 hours).  This has got to be coolest quest when the DMs are there! 

 Nice to see Morrus back, though.


----------



## Neo (Nov 18, 2004)

Sir Elton said:
			
		

> That was cool this morning.  The server is so addicting that I played all morning (6 hours).  This has got to be coolest quest when the DMs are there!
> 
> Nice to see Morrus back, though.




I glad your enjoying the quests, arena tournaments and so forth we aim to please


----------



## Greylock (Nov 18, 2004)

Dang,  Felonious. You char has sprinted past mine, and I've been on a good bit longer   . 'Course, my play time is dodgy, especially in the holiday season. Rasheirin is still at 13th level, Ranger6/Rogue5/SD2.

Who was the fellow from here I ran with a night or so back? Said his real name was Monty? Don't see the char posted, but we had a blast in our short time on.


----------



## EN_blakman (Nov 18, 2004)

Update on
Character: Dram Bureed
Class/level: Rogue 5 / Bard 2 / Red Dragon Disciple 10 (17)




			
				Neo said:
			
		

> I glad your enjoying the quests, arena tournaments and so forth we aim to please




Your work is much appreciated. You are raising the total experience, that's for sure. When i was traveling with Coral and we ran into this onslaught of foes, that was a lot of fun (and a nice XP boost).

The only drawback is, that i'm now a little bit afraid of going through doors/around corners.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 18, 2004)

I definatley am looking forward to the next time I can play.
I generaly save my video game time for when my wife is not at home. 
That leaves me a gaurenteed full day on Mondays from 0900-1700 cst.
Other times I may get an hour here or there.

I would love to do a dm controled adventure with other players.
This Sat I may have a chance to play but on Sunday I should have a solid 3 hours or so from aprox 1100-1430 cst to play.


----------

